# Dr. Remy Presas Jr. Live Seminar Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2007)

Here are three video clips of the eldest son of 
Professor Presas.  These clips are featuring a
recent seminar by Dr. Remy Presas Jr.

[yt]xBMIES8kN1Q[/yt]

[yt]tyaoEvd-R2M[/yt]

Here is a different seminar.

[yt]eZNRbaaoCRs&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here are three video clips of the eldest son of
> Professor Presas.  These clips are featuring a
> recent seminar by Dr. Remy Presas Jr.



It's nice to see these! I hope to attend one of his seminars some day.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Arnisador there is one here in August in Metro Detroit if you are interested.  I know the host and he is a good guy.  http://www.tdsfma.com/ModernArnis_News.html


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the hint! I don't think I can make the date, though.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 16, 2007)

We hosted two seminars with him.  It was a pleasure to work with him.  He really hammered home the basics and how important they are.  His warm up stick work was killer.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 12, 2007)

Awsome clips! Remy Jr. is great with the trapping and locking! Brad


----------

